# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  IPTV falas

## IPTV-KS

*IPTV falas 24 oresh me mbi 4000 kanale+ filma nepermjet SMART TV si SAmsung ose LG me applikacionin Smart IPTV*


*e gjitha qe duhet eshte te ma dergoni ne PM mac adresen e applikacionit si ne foto.*

----------


## Theofan

pse more zotri genjen ?

e ke te nevojshme te genjesh ? apo e ke kete nga edukata e paturpesia familjare e personale qe ke ?

pse se paku sbehesh nje qik i sinqert e ta vesh titullin :

IPTV 24 ore TESTIM.

e jo ashtu sic ti ben : IPTV falas.

turp te kesh.

sdi se a duhet e si duhet te merren moderatoret-administratoret me ty.

----------


## MrSafet

Pershendetje..

Unë e kam ket model që nje vjet. edhe jam vet ver8 i knaqur, bllokohet nga një herë por prap se prap mirë funksionon.
por nuk e di qka të paska gënjy ky  personalisht. ama sa i përket temës duhësh ti kërkosh falje kty djaloshi, sepse egzistojnë, gjëra të Tilla, të cilat përmes interentit mund të shiqosh kanale të ndryshme edhe 100% jan ilegale. kta duhësh ta kuptosh një herë e për gjithmonë, me rrepsekt edhe përshëndetje.. MR SAFET

----------

